# Can't detect ethernet cable



## Hawkby (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey I'm having an issue with my network adapter. It's not detecting the Ethernet cable, thus not able to connect to my home network. The trouble shooter (Windows 7 home 64) says it canning detect the cord. But the cable works fine on my other computer. The network adapter is a Nvdia nforce networking controller. All the drivers are up to date. The computer was completely formatted so it's a blank slate

The adapter is integrated and there are NO lights on even when the cable us plugged in


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Open Device Manager and expand Network Adaptors.
Is your adapter listed and shown with or without a red X or a yellow !


----------



## Hawkby (Sep 8, 2011)

It shows as operational and when I open it, it says the device is working properly, but it's not. It was working lastweek, but then we switched our Internet and now it's not


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are there any errors listed in Device Manager?

Are you connected to a router or directly to the cable/dsl modem?

Click Start > Run > type *cmd*

In the command Windows type *ipconfig /all* >press Enter

Once the command is done right-click inside the box and "Select All"

Post the results in your next post.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"but then we switched our Internet and now it's not "

Specifically what changed? New modem? New router?

Was the system working when the install tech left?


----------



## Hawkby (Sep 8, 2011)

1) the only errors popping up in the Device manager Is: multimedia audio controller with a yellow ! And PCI input device with a !
2) I am connected to a router/ modem combo from SMC networks 
3)Ok I'm on an iPod touch so bear with me please
Windows IP Configeration

Host name . . . . . . : VolvacXPS-PC
Primary Dns suffix . . . . . . :
Node type . . . . . . Hybrid
IP routing enabled . . . . . .: No
WINS Proxy enabled . . . . . . . . . NO

Ethernet adapter local area connection:

Media state . . . . . . . . :Media disconnected
Connection specific DNS Suffix
Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . :Nvidia nforce Networkung controller 
Physical address . . . . . . . . . .: 00-14-22-3B-4C-1F
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . :Yes

Tunnel adapter Isatap.{D5C8076B-7917-4BF0-9E06-EABF853951FC}:

Media state. . . . . . . . . . . . Media disconnected 
Connection-specific DNS suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical address . . . . . . . . . . . 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled. . . .: Yes

Copied word for word from my Cmd ipconfig / all

4) we swapped from a modem and router to a 2 in 1 modem router combo and yes the entire system Is working save for this 1 computer


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Ethernet adapter local area connection:

Media state . . . . . . . . :Media disconnected


You have a network cable going from the pc to the router??? This says you don't.
So what else changed besides the router? cable perhaps?


----------



## Hawkby (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope nothing has changed other then the router/modem. I'm using the same cable and adapter as I did before the change


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You might want to check your router's Mac filtering setting. Disable it it's enabled.


----------

